# Butts and briskets sale



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

Check your local krogers. The one close to me  has bone in butts for $0.99 lb and briskets for $1.99 lb. I'll be making a stop on my way home from work tonight.


----------



## Bytor (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep, I scarfed up a two pack of the Butts.  My Kroger also had Chuck for $3.99/lb.  I didn't see the brisket though.  Why is it that these great deals occur when my freezer is pretty full with meat that I didn't get on sale earlier.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

Bytor said:


> Yep, I scarfed up a two pack of the Butts.  My Kroger also had Chuck for $3.99/lb.  I didn't see the brisket though.  Why is it that these great deals occur when my freezer is pretty full with meat that I didn't get on sale earlier.


I used to have the same problem. I know have two big stand ups. Plus the ones on our two fridges! Lol!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2020)

Man good for you we don't have one in my area.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 10, 2020)

Brisket is $2.49 lb here this week. I got no room in the freezer, my wife doesn't eat beef cuts, and a packer already in the freezer I'm going to grind for burgers when the time comes. I might not ever smoke a brisket again with all this corona lockdown and no company. I like beef short ribs more anyway, brisket on a stick. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks for the like Sowsage it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Brisket is $2.49 lb here this week. I got no room in the freezer, my wife doesn't eat beef cuts, and a packer already in the freezer I'm going to grind for burgers when the time comes. I might not ever smoke a brisket again with all this corona lockdown and no company. I like beef short ribs more anyway, brisket on a stick. RAY


We dont dont smoke whole brisket often but my plan is to grind. Even the high fat ground beef around here is over $4 lb. And I'll take ground brisket iver just about any other cut ground any day!


----------



## checkdude (Jul 10, 2020)

Ha! I wish! My butcher's prices are bit diferent.  Last time I looked it was $9.98 a lb.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 10, 2020)

checkdude said:


> Ha! I wish! My butcher's prices are bit diferent.  Last time I looked it was $9.98 a lb.




Ouch! I have a thing about never paying more than five bucks a pound for meat except the occasional lamb roast, and then it's $5,99lb. I guess I've always been kind of spoiled compared to some places, but I shop hard and make it count. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 10, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Check your local krogers. The one close to me  has bone in butts for $0.99 lb and briskets for $1.99 lb. I'll be making a stop on my way home from work tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man this is the 2nd time your Kroger has awesome deals that ours don’t.  I think last time it was $0.99 spares, that never hit ours either.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2020)

nice, wish we had one around here. if you don't mind will you load a cooler and drive a little east and drop some off.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man this is the 2nd time your Kroger has awesome deals that ours don’t.  I think last time it was $0.99 spares, that never hit ours either.


Man thats crazy! We are not that far apart. Would think the deals would be about the same.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> nice, wish we had one around here. if you don't mind will you load a cooler and drive a little east and drop some off.


Wish i was headed that way! Im headed a couple hours south this weekend to see some family. If you were in route I would most deffinatly load a cooler for ya!


----------



## Bytor (Jul 10, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> We dont dont smoke whole brisket often but my plan is to grind. Even the high fat ground beef around here is over $4 lb. And I'll take ground brisket iver just about any other cut ground any day!


Hey Sowsage, I'm sure it has been posted around here before, but do you prefer ground brisket over Chuck for burgers and other ground beef cooks?  I can get a whole packer for half the cost per pound from chuck.

Thanks


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

Bytor said:


> Hey Sowsage, I'm sure it has been posted around here before, but do you prefer ground brisket over Chuck for burgers and other ground beef cooks?  I can get a whole packer for half the cost per pound from chuck.
> 
> Thanks


I have ground my own Chuck before also...still way better than store baught ground beef because its fresh and I can choose what size plate I grind through. But brisket for me has much more "beefy" flavor to it. I usually just trim the really big hunks of fat and whatever else you normally would. Run it through a 1/4" plate and your good to go.  Like many others here once I started grinding brisket I have not gone back!

Just for fun here is a link to a crazy burger I did with some coarse cround brisket.





__





						BACON JAM BRISKET BRIE BURGER
					

BACON ...jam....brisket....brie...burger..say that five times fast lol! This is a monster sized extra messy delicious Burger. I had planned on putting this on the grill but by the time I got home the storms rolled in and the wind picked up pretty bad. So I used my trusty cast iron as a back up...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Bytor (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm sold, thanks!


----------

